# What 'gets you out of bed' in the morning?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Early to bed, early to rise,
Makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise...

But it doesn't do much for me. Since I retired, I find it very hard not to spend hours slobbing round in my dressing gown instead of doing anything purposeful: I find myself sitting here posting, or reading the paper, or having yet another cup of coffee, even though I know that household chores and/or fiddle practice are awaiting me. 

How about you? Are you a natural early riser? Cor, I envy you - do you have any tips that will help me spring into action and stop me wasting the day?

Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I like to be up and doing. 

As a child I used to get up for 6:30 (a.m.) mass so early rising comes naturally. Being up early also means I can get everything organised: all the cutlery laid out (in measured positions); all the cereals carefully measured out (to the last microgram). Then when the time arrives, breakfast just happens ... with no apparent effort.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After I opted for early retirement in 2012, I get up "late": 7AM on average (yes, it was 5AM when I worked to beat the rush hour). Of course, having a dog helps. I can get going immediately.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It varies depending on what I have on in the morning from class to general outings to casual work to anything. I try to get my things done and not lie in bed too much. Listening to classical music gives me motive to want to get out of bed too.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I get up early and spend hours slobbing about unless there is something definite planned.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a night owl ... usually stay up late, often _too_ late, sleep about 6 or 7 hours and then arise when it happens.

Being mostly retired since 2006 I have no set hours for this or that, with the exception of medical doctor quarterly office visits. I usually nap for about 2 hours in the afternoon each day.

Sunday mornings are a different matter ... up promptly at 0525, and out of the house by 0630 for my church organist position duties. Choir rehearsals are on Thursday evenings (but not during the summer months) which is also my practice day at the church.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm an early riser but really struggle to get up for work in the winter. I don't have any problems getting up in the spring and summer and going out when it's really early.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I work overnights and I sleep in the mornings after I get home. So, I get up around 6 PM local time most days, the weekend being the exception where my sleep pattern is completely thrown off.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

as I have gotten older and less healthy sleep has become a difficult endeavor. The hard part is not getting up, it's actually falling asleep that is so hard. Staying asleep an impossibility.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Depends on my body clock - I'm currently "resting between jobs" so I do rise later than usual which means later nights as well. 

On workdays I was usually out of the pit by 6:30 latest as I liked to take my time before starting work at 8 or 9 a.m. - I hated the idea of having to rush about because of sneaking an extra half hour's snoozing.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

As a teacher I've been off for summer break. In the beginning I would wake fairly late, like 9 ish. But now I find myself waking at dawn, like 6 ish. Which is probably a good thing because I start back on work on Monday!

Even if I rise early, if I have nothing to do I'll find myself doing nothing much in the morning.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> On workdays I was usually out of the pit by 6:30 latest as I liked to take my time before starting work at 8 or 9 a.m. - I hated the idea of having to rush about because of sneaking an extra half hour's snoozing.


I hate having to rush as well and am usually at work by 07:00 even though I can't officially 'sign in' until 07:30.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I prefer getting up early, around 06:00. You can get things done , not that there is any pressure to now that I don't go to work, but my body clock is awake then.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting up early is relative to when I got to bed, of course. I like to get a _minimum_ of roughly 7 hours of sleep, so I get up about 7 (or a bit more) hours after I went to bed. There is no set time, but this is usually around 8 in the morning. When I am ready to get out of bed, I'm out. When I have an early appointment, it's a quick breakfast and out the door; when I have time to linger, I like to savour my breakfast, read a bit, sometimes even do some exercising, and then out the door, too. I don't consider reading, exercising or even posting to be a waste of my time. Does it make a difference if I don't do it until later in the day? I schedule my duties, tasks, pastimes, hobbies, responsibilities, etc. as my time and schedule permit.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

eljr said:


> as I have gotten older and less healthy sleep has become a difficult endeavor. The hard part is not getting up, it's actually falling asleep that is so hard. Staying asleep an impossibility.


I started a sleep thread. You might have something to add? 

A Time For Sleep


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Listening to classical music gives me motive to want to get out of bed too.


I keep the remote control on the night table


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Having to get up to study and work over the last 35 years has trained me to wake up ahead of my alarm clock which is set for 06:55 on weekdays. I need (get?) less sleep now at night and find it very difficult to go to bed until midnight at the earliest. To compensate I fall asleep readily on trains home and in the evenings nowadays.

The cat generally wakes me by landing on me at a time of his choosing at the weekend.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm also a night owl and stay up late, usually listening music, or watching an opera on TV/DVD.

But I'm also an early riser. I don't sleep much, and I don't really like being at bed.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

depends. if my hair looks presentable enough, maybe I'll get out of bed.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Lately it's my wife's alarm, and I get up to make coffee. 

There was a time when I could decide when I needed to get up the next morning, and I would wake up, without an alarm, and get out of bed at that time, and the times could vary quite a bit. I assume I can still do that, and when I go to bed doesn't seem to have any effect on when I wake up.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I find myself sitting here posting, or reading the paper, or having yet another cup of coffee, even though I know that household chores and/or fiddle practice are awaiting me.
> 
> How about you? Are you a natural early riser?


I like to have a quick cup of espresso while I get my breakfast ready and, then, when it's made, I sit down to eat it and wrap up with a relaxing pot of tea 

No, I've never been a natural early riser, as in the 'wake up early' type :lol: I've never been a natural night hawk, either. I tend to naturally go to bed a bit later than the average person (typically, just after midnight) and get up a little later than the average person. When the need arises, I am capable of staying up all night or getting up when it's still dark, but this is not my natural rhythm.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

I live alone and - luckily - don't have an official job so I can manage my time as my desire. However I often wake up early in the morning, become a habit from my childhood. An old Persian saying: Sahar-khiz bāsh tā kāmravā shavi (literally: Rising up early in the morning and you'll be blessed!)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm a night owl who feels awake and alert well after midnight. In the morning, I usually wake up right before my alarm is set to go off, and then either turn it off or go through a couple of snooze cycles. End up slinking into work a bit late and eating breakfast at my desk.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

breakup said:


> Lately it's my wife's alarm, and I get up to make coffee.
> 
> There was a time when I could decide when I needed to get up the next morning, and I would wake up, without an alarm, and get out of bed at that time, and the times could vary quite a bit. I assume I can still do that, and when I go to bed doesn't seem to have any effect on when I wake up.


Since reading some article on the topic, I always guess the time if I wake in the night, *before* I switch the light on. I am usually 'spot on', or only 'out' by ten or twenty minutes. The brain is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Being retired, I have a host of options. I always stay up late at night, going to bed between 2 and 3 AM. I wake up on my own steam around 7:30, take care of the dogs etc. Then I usually take another another snooze from about 9:30 to 11:30.

Problems do develop when I have to wake up early and STAY UP. For example, I have to start jury duty this coming Monday and be at the courthouse by 7:45.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Being retired, I have a host of options. I always stay up late at night, going to bed between 2 and 3 AM. I wake up on my own steam around 7:30, take care of the dogs etc. Then I usually take another another snooze from about 9:30 to 11:30.
> 
> Problems do develop when I have to wake up early and STAY UP. For example, I have to start jury duty this coming Monday and be at the courthouse by 7:45.


Reality has the tendency of being inconvenient.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I am a night owl but rise early at 7:30 AM. I'd like to start rising 5:30 AM instead.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

During the, working, week my alarm is set for 05;25 to beat the rush and secure parking.
Weekend, it's when my dog decides he wants to go out, around 07;30 ish


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

If I didn't have to get up to get to work, I would never leave my bed. It's rather terrible really, but I just can't help it.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I never have trouble getting up if I have something to do. So even at weekends I tend to schedule early golf etc.

The odd day off, usually only a couple a month, being frittered away doesn't bother me. But the prospect of retiring from work is something I'm just not ready to contemplate. I'm at a stage where I ought to be thinking about what's next but the thought of having a 3 month holiday is far more appealing than stopping work. These thoughts are a little troubling.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Since reading some article on the topic, I always guess the time if I wake in the night, *before* I switch the light on. I am usually 'spot on', or only 'out' by ten or twenty minutes. The brain is a wonderful thing.


On another forum someone posted that Foxes have better success hunting when the hunt is aligned with the Earths magnetic lines of flux than when they hunt across those lines. I then mentioned my ability to wake up at a previously selected time in the morning, and speculated that it might have something to do with the human bodies response to the magnetic or gravitational fields of the Sun and Moon. The idea was not well received there. I would still speculate that the human body is attuned to the magnetic or gravitational fields of the Sun and Moon. Sort of an internal clock, that is regulated by large external influences.

On further consideration the resistance might come from the idea sounding too much like astrology, and these people were definitely not believers in astrology, for that matter neither am I, but I don't think this has much relationship to astrology.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My alarm is simply that my radio turns on in the morning. It's classical radio. I may lay in my bed and listen to it with eyes closed for a while.

But there's that occasional day where I hear the announcer say, "Up next now [or coming soon] we have a work by _Glazunov_..." My eyes spring open instantly, almost an adrenaline/hormone response. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Of course what really gets me up in the morning is the thought that I can come and play the fool on this august forum.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Varies wildly. I can leap out of bed at 6am and go off on a long run or I can still be chillin in my slobbing attire come lunchtime. Come to that, I could still be in bed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

What mostly gets me out of bed is the need to maintain a regular income!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dr Johnson said:


> Of course what really gets me up in the morning is the thought that I can come and play the fool on this august forum.
> 
> :lol:


Coming to a classical music forum mainly to goof around seems like a strange idea, but that's exactly what I do as well...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Coming to a classical music forum mainly to goof around seems like a strange idea, but that's exactly what I do as well...


Fortunately I can listen to music and play the fool at the same time.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Of course what really gets me up in the morning is the thought that I can come and play the fool on this august forum.
> 
> :lol:


You keep talking about an '*august forum*'...?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> You keep talking about an '*august forum*'...?


Yeah, he'll be on a different one in september.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> You keep talking about an '*august forum*'...?


August _(stress on the second syllable)_ Great; grand; awful*.

_From Dr Johnson's Dictionary (abridged version)_

*I expect he meant awesome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> August _(stress on the second syllable)_ Great; grand; awful*.
> 
> _From Dr Johnson's Dictionary (abridged version)_
> 
> *I expect he meant awesome.


I've also seen this place described as "fantastic" and I agree: fanciful, remote from reality. synonyms: absurd, nonsensical, unbelievable.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, would you Adam and Eve it?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I just hadn't noticed much *augustness* round here. But maybe I should put on my purple cardi to post?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> I just hadn't noticed much *augustness* round here.* But maybe I should put on my purple cardi to post?*


Definitely.....................................................


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Hot strong tea helps - unless I've been sleeping until the last minute and have no time for making tea any more. But generally it's always a struggle. Either I go to bed early, have a good sleep, but after a while start feeling like a mule who does nothing but work, eat and sleep - or I stay up until after midnight, read a book, listen to an opera, talk to my man, go out for a drink, watch a movie or do something else entertaining and/or educational - and stumble around half-asleep in the morning. 

I used to be able to perform my entire morning routine from getting out of bed to running out the door in precisely 10 minutes, so if I needed to leave at 7 am, I could sleep until 6.50, but now I only do it in case of emergency


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Either I go to bed early, have a good sleep, but after a while start feeling like a mule who does nothing but work, eat and sleep - or I stay up until after midnight, read a book, listen to an opera, ...watch a movie or do something else entertaining and/or educational - and stumble around half-asleep in the morning.


The vicissitudes of life


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a job once where I had to do night shifts sometimes. That's when early morning was fun: while everybody else is running and hurrying, I am happy and relaxed, heading home to bed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No problem getting out of bed early in the warmer months. I couldn't too different from most folk.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> No problem getting out of bed early in the warmer months. I couldn't too different from most folk.


Everyone wants to believe they are just like everyone else, no matter how perverted they are.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

breakup said:


> Everyone wants to believe they are just like everyone else, no matter how perverted they are.


That's a really interesting way of putting it. Made me think quite a little while and I think you are right.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

As to that, I'm not at all sure - *I* like to think that I am a little more *distinctive*!
Madame la Marquise


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Most of my arisings are instigated by my bladder.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I wake up around 530 to work a job I don't really care for to buy things I don't really need. Oh, what purpose.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> As to that, I'm not at all sure - *I* like to think that I am a little more *distinctive*!
> Madame la Marquise


I like to be di*stink*tive, but then I take a shower.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Waking up and getting out of bed is beyond incredibly hard for me. Unless I absolutely have to get up for school or something, I constantly battle the urge to lay in bed longer and sleep 10 or 11 hours. So today, I made a change and put my phone alarm on the other side of the room where I have to get up and then I immediately turned on bright lights. After about 4 or 5 minutes, that dreadful, heavy, oppressive sleepy feeling was abating. So I'm gonna keep this routine and see if I can stick with it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dustin said:


> Waking up and getting out of bed is beyond incredibly hard for me. Unless I absolutely have to get up for school or something, I constantly battle the urge to lay in bed longer and sleep 10 or 11 hours. So today, I made a change and put my phone alarm on the other side of the room where I have to get up and then I immediately turned on bright lights. After about 4 or 5 minutes, that dreadful, heavy, oppressive sleepy feeling was abating. So I'm gonna keep this routine and see if I can stick with it.


I remember that feeling! As a teen, I used to fill a basin of cold water (& it *was* cold, in the Olden Days before central heating ), take a breath, and immerse my face in it for a couple of minutes.

In my twenties, I once rolled over and put the alarm clock off without even waking up - at least, we worked out that that's what must have happened; we woke up so late that Tag couldn't go into work at all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

breakup said:


> Everyone wants to believe they are just like everyone else, no matter how perverted they are.


Hah! Vaneyes may be a bit non-standard - but perverted? Nah; them left-coasters just march to several different drummers.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> As to that, I'm not at all sure - *I* like to think that I am a little more *distinctive*!
> Madame la Marquise


I'm afraid my opinions are biased, I was on a forum where several pedophiles tried to justify their perversion by claiming that all men were like that, they even posted links to academic sounding studies to prove it. The forum was very lightly moderated and was eventually shut down by the site host.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I go to bed early so I don´t have to worry about when to go up.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

My brain wakes up about 6 am, but my body takes another 2 hours to catch up! 
Its only a sense of duty nowdays that makes me try to bridge the gap at all. 
Years of rotating shiftwork destroyed my body clock anyway. I havn't slept soundly for any decent amount of time in the last 30 years. Cant complain though....Im too tired...:lol:


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Badinerie said:


> My brain wakes up about 6 am, but my body takes another 2 hours to catch up!


I think it's the other way around for me!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Hunger gets me out of bed. I seem to have a fairly rapid metabolism and I'm always ravenous first thing in the morning (often, even in the night). My stomach growls and won't let me sleep any longer


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning is my worst part of the day. Even after 100 jumping-jacks and a cup of coffee, I still have a hard time getting things done.

My alarm used to be Verdi's Dies Irae, but I broke the speakers.


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

Yes from Monday to Friday am up early ... try to have a small sleep in weekends but was up early as my son felt sick & tomorrow have to be up early as he has a party to go to & has to get lift at 11.30am so want him to have something to eat beforehand & will head off walking when drop him for his lift...weather been great here past few weeks so out walking hour every morning


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I am an early riser-a true morning person. Up early for breakfast and then out for my morning walk. Diminishing returns 'til around 10:30 PM and then I'm out.
I never nap during the day so I sleep pretty well at night.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

prospects of avoiding starvation will usually do the trick


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I'm an early riser but really struggle to get up for work in the winter. I don't have any problems getting up in the spring and summer and going out when it's really early.


This , plus the fact that my other half needs to get up early to go to work at Amsterdam Schiphol where his workplace is based.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually, what gets me out of bed in the morning is my companion brushing my face with the latest daily chores list.

You see, like the dog in my avatar, I have a diploma from Obedience School.


----------

